# My first ringneck baby!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got the surprise of my life today when I went to feed a pair of ringnecks and found an empty shell on the floor. I looked under Dad and sure enough, there's a tiny pink baby there! All six of my ringnecks have only had infertile eggs so far so I figured this one would be, too. I'm pretty excited because while my pigeons have been reproducing their brains out, no ringnecks. till now that is! The Dad is a blond wild and the Mom is an albino. Any thoughts as to what their offspring might be? I didn't choose this color combo-they are the only ones who actually like each other!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not a clue of what color the baby may end up being..it won't take long for you to find out though. I can just imagine your surprise! I have three hens, they all lay eggs, but for the first time I saw two actually mate..never have seen that before with these birds... I better keep an eye out just in case all the eggs are from just two hens.. they can surprise you.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They sure surprised me! I find it harder to tell male and female with ringnecks. Maybe because I don't sit in my room all day watching them like I watch the pigeons!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The dad is being a "nest hog" while mom hovers nearby. I had a second peek and there are two! I thought they were sitting on one egg but that must have been last round! My cup runneth over. 
I have a violet neck, a pink, a tangerine pied and a white silky. My white silky is a sad little thing. He can fly about as well as I can and most of the others pick on him. No status whatsoever. I might start a new thread on Little Peep. Thanks for letting me run on here but I am soooo happy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> The dad is being a "nest hog" while mom hovers nearby. I had a second peek and there are two! I thought they were sitting on one egg but that must have been last round! My cup runneth over.
> I have a violet neck, a pink, a tangerine pied and a white silky. My white silky is a sad little thing. He can fly about as well as I can and most of the others pick on him. No status whatsoever. I might start a new thread on Little Peep. Thanks for letting me run on here but I am soooo happy!


that is way cool, your birds sound so pretty, nice colors, all I have is white. Ive always wanted a silky, they are not easy to come by, heard they tame up real nice more so than the regular ones.. do not know if that is true, but perhaps because they do not fly well it is easier to tame them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see baby pictures


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics I am working on. Computer dyslexic here. Thanks, Waynette!
Spirit wings, I love my little silky. He gets left out by the other birds so I give him extra attention. He was my first ringneck ever and at first, slept in a little "nest" of a towel by my head. I wanted to get friends for him so he'd be happier but it seems they have just picked on him. Not in a vicious, injurious way but they pick on him nonetheless. If you want a white silky, I know someone in Aylett Va whose birds have been Champion and reserve Champion for ringnecks and diamond doves for the last 6 years. Sissy crawford at sissy's bird colony-her website. All mine have come from her. She's great!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

doveone52 said:


> Pics I am working on. Computer dyslexic here. Thanks, Waynette!
> Spirit wings, I love my little silky. He gets left out by the other birds so I give him extra attention. He was my first ringneck ever and at first, slept in a little "nest" of a towel by my head. I wanted to get friends for him so he'd be happier but it seems they have just picked on him. Not in a vicious, injurious way but they pick on him nonetheless. If you want a white silky, I know someone in Aylett Va whose birds have been Champion and reserve Champion for ringnecks and diamond doves for the last 6 years. Sissy crawford at sissy's bird colony-her website. All mine have come from her. She's great!


LOL, you sound like me - everybody has to have a friend or I feel like I failed them  LOL


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, you sound like me - everybody has to have a friend or I feel like I failed them  LOL


Yes, Waynette, I think we are two of a kind!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, nature can be unkind. One of the babies was dead this morning. The other looks fine. First time parents, I just don't know. Should have been prepared for the possibility. Just praying the other one makes it. Fly free, Little Fella.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A little over two weeks and my baby is thriving! He has red eyes and white feathers so I guess he's an albino like mom. He has learned to climb from his nest to a low perch then back in the nest! Such a little love! At what age will they kick him out of the nest? They've been mating like crazy!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Pics I am working on. Computer dyslexic here. Thanks, Waynette!
> Spirit wings, I love my little silky. He gets left out by the other birds so I give him extra attention. He was my first ringneck ever and at first, slept in a little "nest" of a towel by my head. I wanted to get friends for him so he'd be happier but it seems they have just picked on him. Not in a vicious, injurious way but they pick on him nonetheless. If you want a white silky, I know someone in Aylett Va whose birds have been Champion and reserve Champion for ringnecks and diamond doves for the last 6 years. Sissy crawford at sissy's bird colony-her website. All mine have come from her. She's great!



She is great!!! I just bought three Valencian Figuritas from her and she is really great to talk to and was very helpful. I am looking forward to buy many more pigeons and doves from her. Good Luck!


----------

